# jabopy's not a reel journal



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

This is just somewhere I can come to put my bits and pieces as I go along. 
this is today's mowing effort. I think I cut more than I should have, cause the weather has been awful for a week, so not managed till now. :shock: 
this is my Honda I can now longer use because my legs don't work so good. I now have a Husqvarna rider, hence no nice stripped lawn.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

:mrgreen: 
Didn't manage to win the gorilla cart in the giveaway this time so I'm putting up with this cheap Chinese thing. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm going to attack this patch under our front tree, it's a tatty conifer but SWMBO wants to keep it cause it houses lots of different types of birds living and nesting in it.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Got a mow in today after a few days damp rainy. Tried out this brush on the back of my Husqvarna.



With my grass being a small area it's difficult to get the lines to look good. Going to have to work on that. :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Got a mow in today after a few days damp rainy. Tried out this brush on the back of my Husqvarna.
> 
> 
> 
> With my grass being a small area it's difficult to get the lines to look good. Going to have to work on that. :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

My take on the flamingo thing!!
. They mustn't have had the right food :roll: to end up pink.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jabopy said:


> :mrgreen:
> Didn't manage to win the gorilla cart in the giveaway this time so I'm putting up with this cheap Chinese thing. :roll:


I hear ya as I didn't even win a dang sticker... Speaking of sticker your cheap cart just doubled in value courtesy of TLF :thumbup:


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

jabopy said:


> My take on the flamingo thing!!
> . They mustn't have had the right food :roll: to end up pink.


Tasteful - i like this. A little more subtle, but i dont think that's what other people are looking for with the plastic pink flamingos... haha! Your fescue is looking really good... i think we are the minority here keep the grass longer with a rotary... i may look to bring my lower in the future with a reel but i am very happy with it being longer for now given the lesser watering needs


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm wondering if my grass type is something else, other than fescue.
. Maybe the broad leaves are? :?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The guy across the street dumped a load of stones in the space to the side of his garage! He said anyone could take what they want. I got a dozen of the small ones (as big as I could bring on my sack truck) 
. I'll have to think of a plan, how to place them.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cabin fever got me looking at old photos, one of before I started any building.

. 
. Then one when I got going with some sort of garden!! Hope I can get out again soon, when summer comes!! :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Red thread has appeared, this is caused by the wet warmish ! (16-17c) we've had recently. I'm going to get some feed down soon, and hope that helps the solve the problem.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally it's fine! I got a mow in today, grass is still very damp but I've just got to mow.
. Warming up tomorrow then spose t,be up to 25c on Saturday so I'll give it a better chop then


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Finally got a fine couple of days, I couldn't wait to mow! The soil was still damp even after 29c temperatures,trouble is I did cut off a bit more than 1/3 and boy the tyres and deck didn't half get clogged.


. Raining again today Monday, it's like Seattle but colder, so much rain here :evil:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

4th July pic. My late parents wedding anniversary.
. Grass growing between fence and stones,  pleased with that. Hope you guys have a great day today :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Fantastic backyard...I love everything about it! You definitely put in a lot of work into it! :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Tulsafan thanks very much for those kind words :thumbup: I do like pottering about outside, I'm trying to get some colour coordination in my planting this year, but some plants aren't flowering at the right time for others. I'll just keep on trying.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Not much going on here! Flowers aren't growing at all well, :? the lawn is doing well though. A picture of the alchemilla mol is is doing great all round. :thumbup: 
.


----------



## TheDutchman (Jul 9, 2019)

Alchemilla mollis Ladies Mantle are still blooming at your place. In my garden the are bloomed out,,, hoping for a second bloom..


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice picture TheDutchman. Do you feed your alchemilla they look a lot taller than any of mine. I cut them down low after they finished flowering so they flower again.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

33.8c yesterday,highest temperature in history for the town! the humidity was unbearable. :nod: Today I will mow when the grass drys, 6c cooler. :bandit:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah mowed later Friday afternoon, strimmed the edges, give the mower a good clean. That evening the rains came, 2" of water in the next 24 hours and it's still raining now with the temperature a usual 18c for us. :shock:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Went out this morning to check the rain gauge!! another 3" in the last 24hours. Lots of flooding in the lower parts of our town. Can't see any fine days in the near future.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Quick cut before the rains came yet again.
. The ground is still wet but the forecast is rain till maybe weekend, the mower tyres had 1/2" of grass clippings stuck on them when I'd finished.
. The grass to the left of the tree is getting better with all the water it's getting :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Quick cut before the rains came yet again.
> . The ground is still wet but the forecast is rain till maybe weekend, the mower tyres had 1/2" of grass clippings stuck on them when I'd finished.
> . The grass to the left of the tree is getting better with all the water it's getting :thumbup:


Beautiful setting!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks ctrav :thumbup: still working on it even after all these years :lol: Still raining here so can't get out.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

What is your hoc?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

At the moment I'm cutting at about 2" with the rider, I will be trying shorter soon. I liked the 1" cut I used to get with the Honda. I need some levelling going on before I can shorten too much.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had a special day last Thursday! Our one and only daughter Amy got married.
. Amy and Sasha wanted to use our Disco as their wedding car, so they detailed and decorated it.  Then the wedding bash was at the village cricket club, we had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Had a special day last Thursday! Our one and only daughter Amy got married.
> . Amy and Sasha wanted to use our Disco as their wedding car, so they detailed and decorated it.  Then the wedding bash was at the village cricket club, we had a great time. :thumbup:


Big congrats to all 🎉


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks Trav :thumbup: Went out today and got half a ton of sand in my small trailer, no brakes on it so limited to 750kg all in.
. I know now I need 10 times that but it's going to take a long time.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

jabopy said:


> Thanks Trav :thumbup: Went out today and got half a ton of sand in my small trailer, no brakes on it so limited to 750kg all in.
> . I know now I need 10 times that but it's going to take a long time.


I'm tempted to do the same thing and sand in small sections at a time...


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Can't believe I managed to get another trailer of sand, in fact the farmer I get it off gave me half as much extra, plus the rain stayed away till I'd finished  here's my spreading tools.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking pretty bad at the moment, I'm going to have to get a few more loads of sand spread before l can be happier with it. Biggest problem is the rain is none stop. Our town has a feel good festival on today Saturday, could be a washout :evil: :roll: well that's summer in our area :nod:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you adding some fast nitrogen with the sand to push for grow?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Never thought of doing g-man, I was going to may be go with spreading something like blood fish and bone after the sand. 
. As you can see I need all the help I can get  dry day Monday supposedly!so more sand down :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are throwing sand, it is good to feed the lawn to push it to grow once the sand is there. I drop some urea or AMS before the sand. It recovers really fast.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks g-man :thumbup: I've not had chance to do anything with the rain every day, August tends to be wet round these parts may be get drier later in the month. :roll: or September.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey!! Got an unexpected dryish day so I lept at the chance to knock the tops off the grass, small rain drops halfway through, but managed it.
. A few patches still to grass up, but I'm going to get more sand down before I over seed. :nod:


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Hey fellow Brit 

Nice to see you enjoy your garden mate, looking nice. 
What do you feed your lawn with?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hello there Mark, for years I only fed the lawn with blood, fish and bone, but this year I've used Spring/summer fertiliser from The Lawnsmith off the internet. The grass grew like the clappers after that fertiliser and I couldn't get a mow in time because of the rain. I'm getting it a little more level at the moment, as and when I have time and the dry days to go get the sand. All the best with your garden young sir. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

A lovely fine day today  so later on in the afternoon I shot round topping more than an inch off, the grass is growing really well. I think the bare patches will be covered in no time.
. I planted some kale plugs the other week, now I've got more cabbage white butterflies loving them  close inspection needed regularly :roll: mind you the slugs seem to be having a good time as well.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Altered the edge of the side lawn where the stepping stones are, our golden retriever always used to walk on the path as he came home from a walk. I think I'll find it easier to trim the lawn.


. The lawn is growing well through the sand I put down earlier this month, had to reseed a few patches. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. A little update picture, the bare patches aren't doing so well! :? May have to reseed later. :roll:


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Don't know if I'm just seeing things but are the bare patches in a line across the lawn at all? Maybe a fox run? Anyway whatever has caused it just keep at it with the overseeding. What seed are you using? The stripes in that latest pic are cool, did you manage that with your ride on? Also, nice to see the sunshine, lovely pic!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

We had two good days on the trot. I had mowed the previous day, so I used my spazel to walk and knock the dew down, after a couple of passes I realised there were stripes. :mrgreen: We don't get foxes just lots of hedgehogs. Any problems on the lawn are usually man made.  I just get seed from the local garden centre, I'll have a look at the label. ( back to the normal rain today  ) :thumbup:


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Just realised you are also in the UK! Nice lawn, do you use a cylinder mower? If so which one?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I now use the Husqvarna rider since I can't keep up a decent pace behind my Honda. I much prefer the later but my knees and ankles are in a poor state. I have been looking at eBay for a nice ride on reel mower, I also wondered whether to go back to a Honda 4 wheel hydrostatic that can have the blade running fast while going at my personal pace, that I only swapped because I didn't like the wheel lines left in the grass.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Before and after trimming the conifers. I turned the umbrella 180 so the moss side is in what sun we get, SWMBO likes it :shock: 
. More lines on the grass. :mrgreen: One or two seeds are sprouting but not enough, :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

This week is a good one (fine and not too warm) great for working in the garden, not getting overly warm. Relayed a couple of 3'x2' pavers that had been raised by tree roots. Hedge trimming and tree trimming. Of course a few mowing days, and trying to get the bare patches to fill in. :beer:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

More trimage going on today, I did the front Laurel hedge.


. The 22c today helped me enjoy myself :thumbup: I then mowed the grass and edged with my old Flymo strimmer :| that one is a mains corded and it's a horrible thing to use. I also have a cordless one that's easier to use but the battery is on its last legs and won't do all the edges.
. And the grass is looking :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nicely done &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2019)

great pics.

Is the height of cut around two inches?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks Trav :thumbup: macdawg I'm trying for 1" hoc but because my lawn isn't very level there are quite a lot of longer sections. In some parts when I get my direction wrong scalping happens :evil:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

After a couple of days nice and sunny we have major downpour, 1" of rain in the morning and still lashing it down. So did a little time in my man cave 


. Got the wood burner banging some heat out :nod: I had to open the door and window to cool down.
. Looks wintery outside,


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

More shedin cause it's raining again! 3" in the last 24 hours. No gardening for the foreseeable. :shock:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Fine day so mowed!  Then after cleaning the mower I power washed the back yard, after all it is SWMBOs birthday.  
. Still got bare patches in my grass even after another reseed. :|


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had a none rainy day yesterday so mowed, and that ended up a mud bath. More heavy rains today, which has made small lakes alround the garden.  This in the pictures is from the runoff from my neighbors back yard, he got rid of his grass and planting, layed paving and pointed the joints with mortar. Now the water runs into my garden. :evil: 


.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had a dryish day yesterday :shock: so got up a ladder and trimmed out a lot of the dead wood from inside our front conifer.
. Got shut of a couple of old birds nests, and a squirrels old abode that had a scarf that was stolen from Joy's Christmas decorations at the front of house. The tree looks open now from the bottom.
. Joy likes the look so I'm happy. :thumbup:


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very well kept :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Very well kept :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks buddy  I managed a good mow yesterday as the dry couple of days helped the soil drain. Raining again today, but I strimmed the edges (not very well though)



. Mulch mowed the fallen leaves into the lawn, I will be doing that a few times more as more leaves fall.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had a couple of mows in as many days so I could mulch the fallen leaves. 
. Still got those bald patches  
. And a bit of colour here and there, even with frost at night. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Very wet couple of days, and tomorrow set to be the same. I did dig up a pieris and a Boston ivy that weren't doing well, in the north/west corner of courtyard! In their place went a few foxgloves.
. I did power wash the paving (you wouldn't tell from the picture) I'll have to get some sort of cleaner to soak the dirt before next power wash.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. A few more leaves have fallen over night, trouble is its a bit soggy to mow them in so will wait for a drier day. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had orders from SWMBO to do something with the chiminea area, as we've had a rat around for a while.i pulled the wall down, then in a half hearted way started trying to get it going up in a better position for access to the back! Then I got a shocking cold, hence the half hearted day before🤒 
. I did manage to get the rat, hope I can stop more coming once the back is tidied up. Back at it once I'm well. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

A little update! We got a fine couple of hours so I nipped out and shuffled a few stones,
. I'll get it better once I have some grit sand to set the stones in the final position. We're getting very short days, dark around 4 o'clock these days. :?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Got the grit sand👍🏽. 
. So I had to have go setting the blocks and paving slabs, problem is the temperature ic -2c. I made a bit of a mess rushing because of the cold. Anyway I can tidy it all once the better weather comes. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a little trip out the other day to look at the new Land Rover Defender.



Looks nice, there is a shout wheelbase model due mid 2020. Then after that an even smaller one due a couple of years after that.
. Amy checking it out, she is an instructor at LR experience in North Yorkshire. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had another play, I made a gate out of an old oak bench, then stuck it at the end of the stone path.
. The lawn is looking awful! I just hope I can get it right in Spring/summer.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

A dry day so did some cutting back of the laurel at the back, all the time being joined by our resident Robin. He was singing and hopping from tree to bush all the time I was out there, loved it.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Our resident Mr Blackbird getting a bit of food.
. He always lets his Mrs go first then  jumps in for his turn.

. Grass is looking  the worst it's ever looked!! I'm going to have a lot to do this year. I'm wondering if I went over the top with the sand dressing last year.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Lawn work on hold so I reworked the top of our little front gate. :shock: not much different but a bit better, you can see the dull days we are having :roll: this picture is mid afternoon.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I just had to chop the tops off the grass and edge the lawn this afternoon.
. Even though the lawn is at it's worst ever, we haven't had heavy rain for a few days so the tractor tyres didn't sink in, that's a bonus. Very high 70mph winds due tonight and tomorrow so I brought some bits and bobs into the shed for safety.


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

Really cool backyard. Seems a bit fantastic, i love the gate to knowwhere. Tons of privacy. All your efforts show Through. Keep it up.

I live about 8 miles from Lake Michigan in Northern Illinois and its been about 80% cloudy the last 2 months and the grayness def wears on you. Its snowing again today so its nice to see your green garden pictures.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks TT, Sunday over here we had 2" of rain over night, and very high winds.
. I now know where to place my next load of sand  quite a few low spots/puddles showing up.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Garden looks great, wish I had that size to play with!

Out of interest what are you seeding with when you're doing your bare spots?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The label on the seed package, 60%lombarda strong CRF, 20% calliope chewing FSC, 20% pinafore slender CRF. I've never been bothered about what I used before looking in on this forum. :roll: Now I worry about everything I do,


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Reason I ask is it looks like you have some shade with those trees. Couldn't find anything on lombarda, and the other two don't mention any sort of shade tolerance on the DLF website. I know the blend I have, DLF Pro Master 50 is a shade tolerant blend which does well by my wall that gets about an hour sun a day in the summer.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I love that cozy backyard! I'm sure that grass will come around with some good weather, even some of the nicest pitches are having a tough time this winter with all the moisture.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi mowww, I'll try and get the grass growing better this year. I didn't put up a photo of our flat dog! Sadly no longer with us but always in our minds.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Sweet old pup. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Mid day and the sky is quite low and dull, but at least it's been a fine morning. My grass is looking awful  next week forecast is dryer so may manage a tidying mow.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Nice edging work there &#128077;


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Yeah got some dry spells on the way, happy days


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Actually did a cut this afternoon to try and top the tree seeds that are sprouting all over the lawn! didn't work very well so will get them next time. Looks a lot better.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

&#128077;


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2020)

TheDutchman said:


> Alchemilla mollis Ladies Mantle are still blooming at your place. In my garden the are bloomed out,,, hoping for a second bloom..


this pic from the first page should be a post card.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Yeah macdawg it is lovely !! Sad it's not my garden.&#128514; I'll keep trying.&#128527;


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Warmer day so a cleanup required.
. I haven't got any stuff (fertiliser)to put on my lawn so for the time being ill just keep it tidy.


----------



## Lawngirl (Jul 23, 2019)

Following. I absolutely LOVE your backyard. Beautiful!!!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Awe thanks LG that's kind of you. We have some sunshine this week and dry, cooler today 15c but managed a low cut trying to lessen the unsightly poa annua or whatever it maybe. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Mahonia has some nice flowers on. And a nice blue sky.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That is a nice spring day. Period! The yard looks great!


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Nice to see you enjoying your garden jabopy, its looking nice! I think my wife has used the same "beach blue" paint as your obelisk/plant support on our garden bench, gives it a nice pop!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

&#128077; the blue on the olabisk (as SWMBO says) is Lagoon splash!! think that was Cuprinol garden shades. Today is a cold but dry day, I think next week is getting warmer. My beetroot, spinach and chard are all sprouting now under the cloches, but no signs of any Spring onions! yet!! Managed to get some French runner beans to get going.&#128522;


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Last couple of days I managed to raise the edge of my front lawn by up to 3"


. I used soil from another part of the garden under the sod I lifted,then sifted soil to tapper in, plus a bit of sand.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@jabopy I really enjoy the pictures of your property! Great job!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

.  just had to take a picture of the front magnolia before shedding, with the rhododendrons in front and behind. Hope there will be more colour soon.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting that photo! It just makes me breathe easier. You have a well organized and manicured property. I don't have Rhodies currently, but had them growing up and my father loved them, so I developed an appreciation for them. My parents moved to a different house when I was 18 and they had a magnolia, which I liked (and pruned for them). If you have a Dogwood, that would be the kicker. They had one, and I like them too.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Chris Li. There used to be a patch of Dogwood just about the position of the back rhododendron, quite a few years ago. About 3years ago I spread wood chips over that area about 6" deep, I think that helped things come along well. I have a yellow rhododendron in front, hope to get a picture when it flowers.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Low mow then edged with a very tired Flymo cordless strimmer, I'm in the market for a new one!

Apple tree has blossom on so hoping for some fruit later in the year.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great photo! You did a nice job of framing the shot with the Apple tree in the foreground without obstructing the sunroom and garden in the background (and still got the lawn in the mid). I love English gardens and am glad you and several of your fellow countrymen have journals on TLF. I really believe that the lawn and garden complement each other to create a complete package.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Low Mow and edged, desperate for a new strimmer for the edging on the lawn. Think it's going to be a battery Flymo at the moment. The picture is of some of our wild garlic that I keep in check so we can use it in cooking :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Managed to get this delivered yesterday and spread it this morning. Watered it down afterwards. 
. Now it's a waiting game  just hope something good happens.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Still waiting so I moved a trellis across to the outsid wall, SWMBO thinks :thumbup: it used to have a climber on it that was caught by frost every year, so that had to go. :?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Mowed and edged before my strimmer/edger packed in😧 Looking better for the feed already 🍻 Going in for a glass of something cooling, it's 25c this afternoon.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

25c on Thursday, along with my next door neighbor his friend and our Amy we fitted 12 very heavy 5'x6' fence panels. Managed it in 3hours despite our over hanging tree branches.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Look at that :roll: 4mm of rain overnight! that was a couple of days ago. I'm going to have to get some sort of hose end sprinkler, standing around holding the water hose is a bind.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Grass is getting better thanks to a total of 10mil of rain over two nights. 
. The geranium flowers look great though😎 Still hopefull for better lawn progress this month :mrgreen:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Well :mrgreen: has come to the grass at last  this picture was taken an hour before the heaviest thunder storm we've had in a long time, trouble is with not having much rain in 6weeks the water is just running off rather than soaking in. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Now the dreaded red thread has arrived, you know what it looks like but this is one spot.
.

. How I'd like it. :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

This morning is very warm 24c at 10 am. :bandit: 

I'm not going to do much in the garden today. :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: Sometimes, we need to just take some time to enjoy the fruits of our labor. :gum:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. Grass is far wetter than I would like it for a mow :evil: it's just rain rain all the time. Not doing the red thread any good either. Just thought I'd put this picture of the new growth on this conifer. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Time of year again for a trim. I'd better get going then, see you soon with the finish.😅


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Knocked the Laurel back a bit ready for Autumn growth. Took a bit of doing, filled four wheelie bins.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking good! Is this the right time to trim the Laurel? I have a fairly large one and not sure when is best to trim them.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I usually do a chop around now, i us a hedge trimmer otherwise it would take me too long with secateurs as you are supposed to do.  However I do go over now and again wth secateurs as cleanup. I've still got the one at the back to do. Don't know about your RC but ours is full of mildew on the new growth. :roll:


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Just checked and it looks ok. Earlier this year I saw signs of some disease but it seems to have grown out.

Have you tried Provanto Fungus Fighter?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Never tried anything other than the odd feed on any of the garden. You must have better weather than us up this end, very damp most of the time then it is warmer and humid.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Mowed yesterday afternoon after a drop of rain in the morning. Looking at this picture I must try and get rid of the wheel marks.
. Gone are the days of my rolled lines from the Honda.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Still mowing between showers of rain, went out for a test drive in a new Land Rover.
. As in the picture this is the wet stuff we are getting most days. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

. I just got a Flymo 240v strimmer/edger delivered!  Rain again stopped play, can't wait to get the edges smartened up. Got a wasp sting on my hand when clearing the undergrowth on the right of this picture, wasp nest in the ground near the wall. :roll: With the warm damp conditions I'v got more red thread over the grass.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The lady that owns the house at the top of the garden called the other night, to complain that our tree was casting a shadow, causing her to have to move her chair so she could still catch the sun.!! Complaints have gone on for a few months, I have succumbed &#128530; I've cut the tree down&#128553; My wood chipper has now broken&#128545; £450+ to replace, sad day overall.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

That sucks mate. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Still looking for a wood chipper! No new Bosch to be had. Same with EGO multi tool kit! :? I've got lots of trimming and chipping to do this time of year.  
.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I managed to mow yesterday after two days dry and fine, the mower didn't even get grass build up in the deck.!! We're getting lots of leaves down on the lawn, so getting the blower ready.&#128540;


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Wet, wet, wet. The thing is should I do one last mow once the leaves have fallen? 
. I think once we get a few dry days I'll give it a go. :?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nothing going on but rain every day!!. R lass detailing the Disco, took two days!  


I'm going to have a go at getting the lawn tractor wheel marks off the floor tiles. Anyone with a good solvent for this? I have tried all sorts of stuff none of which are much good. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Had a couple of half days hacking the front conifer down, we are going to leave a lump of trunk for the Paddy's pride ivy to grow up.

The 22" Bacho hand saw is the weapon of choice, I shredded all the thinner branches and pine needles for mulch. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I can't do no mow May, I gave the lawn cut just to smooth it over. 

Still not happy with the state of things, might give it a general feed in a couple of weeks.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The grass is just rubbish this year :roll: things have started growing in the last two weeks, so I'm hopeful that the good grass will push through. The chap across gave us the table and two chairs that he was going to bin, I cut the rotten wood off to make them smaller, now where to put them :beer:


----------



## kmw (Jun 27, 2020)

jabopy said:


> Had a couple of half days hacking the front conifer down, we are going to leave a lump of trunk for the Paddy's pride ivy to grow up.
> 
> The 22" Bacho hand saw is the weapon of choice, I shredded all the thinner branches and pine needles for mulch. :thumbup:


How much time did this take you? Love the idea of leaving the trunk for the ivy btw!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I cut the top branches off using an extendable tree loping saw until I could reach off my 8 foot tripod stepladders. The bits on the grass I cut using the ladder. So two half days sawing the tree, then half a day in the shed cutting for fire logs. I only manage half days cause my ankles and knees give up after that!!.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Not much going on here, been very dry so the grass took a hit!  So did the vegetable plot I started this year. Amy put the tentipi up to air after running the LandRover experience at the great Yorkshire show.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Two inches of rain a couple of days ago, oh yes !! The lawn ha a bit of growth on it. 

So I mowed an managed to clip the edges, I must get a new edge strimmer to make things easier, I miss my old Flymo contour tool. :?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking great! Nice edging also, I would advise against a line trimmer having smashed my bi-fold door recently, I'm never using it again - back to the shears for me. Plus the grass looked stressed around the edges.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks RCUK. I do struggle to get round using my long handle shears, sitting down a couple of times to rest my ankles. So I ordered yesterday at 2 o'clock and at 9 this a.m. I received my new strimmer.

O how easy it is getting back to a contour cordless strimmer. :thumbup: sorted in one go without having to sit down.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Spread some blood, fish and bone a couple of weeks ago it's worked wonders after the rain we've had.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Put some more Hosta plants on the left behind the tree. Cut the Laurel hedge down a bit on the back wall.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like a slice of heaven. Crispy edges and I love the way its landscaped and decorated.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks Wile, I'm in the garden most days potting, not being good on me pins I've got to sit down quite often. This lunchtime we had The Red Arrows fly overhead.

:nod: :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking at the forecast we have rain for the next two weeks at least!! No mowing then!! :shock:


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking really good going into autumn :thumbup:. Rain forecast down here doesn't look as bad but the wind has been a right pain.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Two weeks of very wet, rainy and windy weather. I have had to brave (or foolishly) mow!! Ended up a bit muddy and the grass cuttings lying on the grass instead of being mulched in.


A picture from upstairs window so I can't see the mess left after wet mowing. :lol:


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup: You masked it well! One would never notice. Your edging looks tight!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Horrible time of year to be out in the garden.
 
A bit wet and cold to think of a re paint of the shed wall yet.

Don't you just hate not being able to cut the grass :ugeek:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Right it's been dry for two days so I decided to get the mower out 

Believe me it was worse before the cut, the trouble was with the grass and ground being wet the cuttings stick to the wheels and clumps drop off all over the place. I just had to do it. :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The day before the frost came!! A record of our Magnolia in bloom.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Two days of dry that means get on the mower. :bandit: After a couple of hours cutting and trimming the cedrus and holly at the front, trying to keep the wood pigeons from building a nest platform.


I love when the grass clippings don't stick to the tyres.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've that much poa rubbish in my grass, I braved chasing my Honda round to bag as much of the seed heads as I could. I got four bags to add to the compost bin. In the first picture I have four new hostas to plant, tree roots being a problem! :roll:




Honda started easily after standing for a couple of years. :thumbup:


----------



## PANICiii (May 14, 2020)

Love your journal, jabopy : )


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks PANIC!!! :thumbup: 
I got my new Flymo strimmer/edger out ready to do the deed!! the battery was dead, not holding any charge. I only got it last August. So a not so great clip with the edging shear's until I get a replacement battery ( I'm told they are hard to find at the moment) :evil:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

A bit of colour coming through in the garden.


The patchwork round the island bed seems to be knitting in, I just bashed some edge off cuts in :shock:


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

#gardengoals


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Still waiting on my new Flymo strimmer battery!!! My local ish Husqvarna dealer said they're expecting a delivery in a couple of days.


In the meantime I'm trying cloud pruning this berberis,  it's starting to put new growth on so I'm looking forward to some clouds. :roll:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I dare not show my grass! We've not had rain for weeks.


The thermometer is not in the sun it's facing east. :shock:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Grass took a battering with the dry few weeks, then some very hot days ( for us) we've had two days with rain, probably just over an inch.




Still lots of bad patches, especially where the big trees are taking the water. It's coming back to life. :thumbup:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

One this morning through the conservatory window. I mowed and edged yesterday ready for a few warm days forecast.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

First bucket full of apples and another to come, not bad for the size of the tree.

[/url
Had to put this picture in after the very dry few weeks and very little rain.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Grass looks ok now from a distance.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking the other way about two weeks after! and things are going in to hibernation.


----------



## kdn (Aug 26, 2020)

Looking good. Those are some crispy edges.


----------



## PANICiii (May 14, 2020)

I just like everything about your backyard and admire the creativity and talent to build this up. I guess it took many many years, trial and errors, care.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks chaps. I’m glad I managed to get a new battery for the Flymo lawn edger I use, it makes all the difference over my edging shears, which I still use occasionally. I do like to potter most dry days outside. My problem is I tend to move things around and not always for the better.!!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Nosnow here yet just looking at the autumnal colours still some leave’s on the trees. Very cold and gas prices are way too high to switch the central heating on much!!


----------

